# Dubai neighbourhoods and Emirates Crown



## edthehedgehog (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm currently awaiting an offer which, if acceptable, would see me moving to Dubai. Looking at the neighbourhoods, it appears that two of my main residential choices are villas in Jumeriah or apartments in Dubai Marina. I'm moving with a wife and 6 month old baby so a sense of community and other expats for my wife and little one to socialise with are absolutely essential. Any suggestions? We don't mind living in an apartment as long as it is suitably spacious.

We've been looking at apartments in Dubai Marina and the apartments in Emirates Crown appear to be huge (and not prohibitively expensive) - which leads me to a question ... what's the catch? I saw there were some issues in 2009 with the building maintenance and construction ... does anyone have any recent experience of the building? 

Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I really don't get the appeal of the Marina at all so I guess it's up to someone else to sell it to you. 

As for Jumeriah, it all depends on your budget. There are some nice, affordable villas out there but there some properties being left to rot also. A case of hunting around. And while there are many expats in Jumeriah, it's a more localised area.

If you are looking for a more western community, villa with garden, community centre etc I would suggest The Springs or nearby Meadows. It gets slated for being a bit Truman Show and flat but for a young family/mother it would probably suit your needs better. 

Also there is Mirdiff, where you get quite a lot for your money and there is also a more family based community. Downside is it's on the edge of town and parts are under the flight path.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Emirates crown is nice, and no real catch. Its a little far away from the main bit of the Marina, and there is some ongoing construction, but aside from that, very nice tower.


----------

